
Podcasts on Floppy Disk - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/09/podcasts-on-floppy-disk/
======
kiwidrew
It's possible to squeeze more data on to a 3.5" floppy while still remaining
readable in a standard PC floppy drive. Two examples of this are Microsoft's
DMF format [1] (with 1680KB capacity) and IBM's XDF format [2] (with 1860KB
capacity).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distribution_Media_Format](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distribution_Media_Format)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Extended_Density_Format](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Extended_Density_Format)

------
brudgers
Could a bespoke audio player could enhance low bitrate audio back to sustained
listenability? Seems like the sort of thing machine learning is good at.

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
1.4MB of English text (uncompressed) is about 250k words. If you could
compress a voice model for speaker small enough, text-to-speech + a transcript
might be a good compression method for a podcast.

~~~
rkagerer
That's a really intriguing idea. I wonder if you could go a step further and
include a teensy amount of model data tailored to the original speaker(s).
i.e. Telling the reconstruction algorithm "here's how he speaks" and "here's
what he's saying".

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
That’s what I was thinking.

